# Walther PPQ & Canik TP9, Same Uppers



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Saw 2 different videos on Youtube where a guy swaps the uppers from these 2 pistols & shoots them. What are the odds that would work? I think the slide of the PPQ likely works on the P99 also & the Canik is kind of a clone of that pistol. Or seems to be. One shooter said the Canik slide was a little looser fit but functional on both frames. Just thought that was interesting. I guess one's a Walthik & the other's a Canther. Not sure how safe it is to experiment with this so I'm not recommending anyone try this.


----------

